# Where can i get mk4 gti rubber floor mats?



## Wolfschnee (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a set in my car from when i got it. They are not made for the car. I found universal mk4 ones from a vw dealer. They fit better then my old ones. I really want monster honey comb floor mats however. VW doesn't sell them anymore for mk4 and i cant find them anywhere. So im looking for preferably monster mats for mk4 gti or just mk4 gti mats. Thanks


----------



## alejoms (May 24, 2010)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--1.8T/Interior/Floor_Mats/


----------

